# Hawaiian bones



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Headed to Kauai on monday, have heard that the bone fishing in hawaii hasn't caught on yet and that the average fish is much bigger than the carribbean, goiong to give it shot, any thoughts? Anyone ever done it? advice?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have and they are giant!! I waded a flat on the Base and saw 5-6 in the 3 hours I had to fish-- they looked like carp they were so big. I should have been there that morning when the tide was coming in-- it was falling out and with all of the coral i didn't get but 1 shot and I got bit but couldn't hook up. The locals use big buck tail type jigs and spinning outfits. 
Kind of weird wading blue water as well. I'm not sure what you should throw, but I don't think gulp would be a bad idea-- I didn't get to fish enough to see what they we eating, but a shrimp or a crab imitation is never a bad idea with bones. I didnt see any live bait for sale-and did not have a fly rod, so I bought a spinning outfit and went to a local tackle place to get what they suggested- they eat them over there as well. OIO I think is what they are called. The fish I saw were not in packs or schools all big solitary fish. tons of coral here i was so you not only had to see them, but figure out how to make a presentation-- tough fishing-- but they are BIG!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've fished Oahu and was able to get some casts at good sized bones but no takes. The main obstacle was a tide about 1.5 feet above normal. By the time we saw the fish, we were on top of each other. Most of the flies we used were small baitfish patterns and Christmas Island Charlies. I did manage a nice Blue Finned Trevally and he put on a great fight. 

I've been to Kauai several times, tried for them once but never saw a fish. Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

There was some obscure fishing show on one day that I happened to catch some of, and the guy was wading in from the roads (don't know which island) onto some nice flats, and the bones were pretty decent size from what I saw. When I go to visit, my 9wt is coming with me.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, hooked up three or four times with some huge bones, but saw even more fish, it was hard to get them to take, broke all of them off, had no idea how powerful they are. All the bonefish were over six pounds and saw many close to ten pounds. Saw three or four Blue trevally, and one HUGE Giant Trevally, lots of fun, lots of visual action. Call Rob Arita in Kauai. This picture is taken from the bank of the A'nini Flats on Kauai, if you can zoom in enough, I am hooked up in this pic.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

It has caught on we just don't like to tell people on the main land about it so that we can keep them to ourselves!!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice. I caught a good one on Oahu once, but hadn't heard of the fishing in Kauai.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There was an article in Sport Fishing a couple years back about Hawaiian bones. The guide was on Oahu but there was good info in the article. Good luck and post up. I miss living there...


----------

